# Tallish plant with many roots



## glofish (Feb 10, 2018)

Got this from a friend of a friend with no name. Curious what is it.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

think its wisteria but let someone else check for sure.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah, that's _Hygrophila difformis_. Looks like it still has some converting to do.


----------



## glofish (Feb 10, 2018)

Cavan Allen said:


> Yeah, that's _Hygrophila difformis_. Looks like it still has some converting to do.


The leaves looks so different than all the pictures I've googled. They are all round with small spikes rather than spikes leaf. Are they not transformed yet? From land form to submerged? The original source was supposed to be submerged.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

glofish said:


> The leaves looks so different than all the pictures I've googled. They are all round with small spikes rather than spikes leaf. Are they not transformed yet? From land form to submerged? The original source was supposed to be submerged.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The plant u have is grown emersed it has yet to transform into submerged form.


----------



## Moarnica (Dec 12, 2017)

I have the same emersed form of water wisteria. It still haven't producing submerged leafs. Mine produced 4 leafs not as round as emersed and spiky edges. I have no idea it'll convert or not. It's been slightly more than a month now in a low tech tank  

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


----------



## glofish (Feb 10, 2018)

Any idea what this is?














. The fuzz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Better pics would help.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Moarnica said:


> I have the same emersed form of water wisteria. It still haven't producing submerged leafs. Mine produced 4 leafs not as round as emersed and spiky edges. I have no idea it'll convert or not. It's been slightly more than a month now in a low tech tank
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Leaf shape seems to be really variable depending on conditions. What you describe is unusual but not unheard of, though I can't really explain it. I've actually seen it growing submersed style leaves above water in a really humid terrarium.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The fuzz looks like black brush algae.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

oh the fuzz, sorry thought u meant the fuzzy plant  yea i agree with cavan its BBA, my apologies.


----------



## Rodgie (Dec 28, 2017)

Or this plant could be Mexican oak leaf.i have one too. And our plants have similarities.


----------

